# Anyone goign to Leesburg Cigar and Pipe tomorrow



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Maybe get our miniherf on?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Wish I could, but Friday, Leesburg, Stafford, umm, way too much traffic for me. I'll be there Sat though! :tu


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll try to be there but not sure if I'll get a chance to but I will be there on sat at 2. What time were you thinking tomorrow?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday at 2, and I was leaning towards 1:30 - 2:30 for tomorrow. Just enough time to burn a stick and complete my buys.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think I'll be able to make it but are the deals on rocky's available on friday available on saturday as well?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the sale is extended till Saturday. I simply can't wait it feels like its been forever since I bought something. Other than cbid charges today......


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Bryan, are you still going today?


----------

